# Family Law Solicitor



## L O L (15 Feb 2006)

A friend of mine is going through a bad time.  Could anyone recommend a good family law solicitor in Dublin.


----------



## car (15 Feb 2006)

Try Dermot Deane solicitors 01 2314600


----------



## RainyDay (15 Feb 2006)

George Gill of Gill Traynor in Kimmage had a good reputation in this area some time back, though my information could be a few years out of date.


----------

